

The dangers of optimization - ergest
http://refactoredthinking.com/2013/03/24/the-dangers-of-optimization/

======
gregjor
Actually Knuth wrote "We should forget about small efficiencies, say about 97%
of the time: premature optimization is the root of all evil." It's _premature
optimization_ that Knuth says is evil, not all optimization. Big difference.

~~~
ergest
Updated, thanks.

